# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Кинофильм "Вокзал для двоих"

## Lampada

Киноповесть "*Вокзал для двоих*".  http://lib.ru/PXESY/BRAGINSKIJ/wokzal.txt  _Официантка Вера (Людмила Гурченко) и пианист Платон Громов (Олег Басилашвили) познакомились на вокзале при весьма непривлекательных обстоятельствах. В результате она потеряла жениха с дынями (Никита Михалков), но нашла любимого, который должен отбыть в отдаленные места, чтобы нести наказание..._
Режиссер: Эльдар Рязанов
Мосфильм 1982  
Первая серия
1/7  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt_bLD0Bq54
2/7  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYsyH6KndcA
3/7  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6haLB0-jbD4
4/7  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmjD3jyczbc
5/7  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW3NxTSxJ5M
6/7  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_7vMRI2fdM
7/7  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-VCCLMCCuo 
Вторая серия
1/7  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0turaw4uDw 
2/7  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKckN2XzcL0 
3/7  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OfQE9jKNu8
4/7  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr-qnPaa-WM
5/7  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zomowUBIv4
6/7  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHxrw-AY2vE
7/7  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stynKxh989U  
Спасибо ютюбщику VelikayaRus!  http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Vel ... =playlists

----------

